# Wanted to share a picture.



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

https://www.unionstreetbikes.com


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

that looks like a fun gap! cool picture.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Skeeze.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

nice, very nice


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

lookin very good


----------



## B100 (Dec 14, 2005)

very nice if real, but that pic looks way 'shop'

sorry to be a skeptic, but I'd like to see the raw pic... I imagine it'd be even cooler than the hyper-real (surreal... unreal?) quality of that one


----------



## MikeG (Oct 1, 2002)

B100 said:


> very nice if real, but that pic looks way 'shop'
> 
> sorry to be a skeptic, but I'd like to see the raw pic... I imagine it'd be even cooler than the hyper-real (surreal... unreal?) quality of that one


nothin wrong with a shop chop ... as long as it's done right. i just don't understand why that shadow's on the building. probably too many light sources?:crazy:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

MikeG said:


> nothin wrong with a shop chop ... as long as it's done right. i just don't understand why that shadow's on the building. probably too many light sources?:crazy:


Remote flash?


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

its called knowing how to take a picture that looks good,I think he left the shutter open,but i have minimal photo experience


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

MikeG said:


> nothin wrong with a shop chop ... as long as it's done right. i just don't understand why that shadow's on the building. probably too many light sources?:crazy:


No, the light is forward and just to the right of the rider in the rider's perspective, so his shadow appears so far back. Look at the railings, same thing for them. Their shadow is also on the wall.l


----------



## 古強者死神 (May 12, 2006)

yeah the shadow doesnt match up, even if there was a light source from that angle I dont see it on the bike/rider.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

No photoshop..just a professional photographer and professional rider, there are more of the rider on http://www.unionstreetbikes.comand the photographer is Sam Adams you can see more of his work here http://www.sportsshooter.com/members.html?id=3967


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice gap, bike, and picture.


----------



## willlyons (Oct 31, 2005)

sam adams usually makes thinks look better...after a few


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice gap! Nice pic! It's not photoshopped. The photographer did a great job panning - following the rider as he's moving & then taking the shot when the rider reached that point. They use the same technique when taking pictures of race cars & such.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

damn thats an awesome gap/photo, props


----------



## chris27 (Apr 24, 2006)

are you sure it isnt shopped. if you use opera right click on the pic and go to properties. this is what it says:
Image input equipment: Canon
Image input equipment model: Canon EOS-1D
File change date and time: 2006:05:25 19:10:06
Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 Windows


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

I very much doubt the photographer did anything but adjust the levels/balance.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

chris27 said:


> are you sure it isnt shopped. if you use opera right click on the pic and go to properties. this is what it says:
> Image input equipment: Canon
> Image input equipment model: Canon EOS-1D
> File change date and time: 2006:05:25 19:10:06
> Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 Windows


you do need to crop and resize pics ya know.. so i guess the pic is 'shopped


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

how much is the molly frame going for????????????????


----------



## inkdwheels (Apr 14, 2005)

$500 but they're out of stock


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Either way, great pic. First of all, it's a really nice bike, clearly the dude who apparently got "shopped" knows how to ride/jump, and the gap is certainly do-able. Maybe someone needs to ask Photo-John about his thoughts on the shot.


----------



## parkrat (Jun 1, 2006)

very nice gap! I would hit that, looks so fun ,and trickable. Props on the wicked shot!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

parkrat said:


> very nice gap! I would hit that, looks so fun ,and trickable. Props on the wicked shot!


yeah, when Leethal hit that he was overheard telling Sam "step aside yungsta and let the old man show you how to roll the jib" Leethal then tailwhipped that thing the way you would a Portugese dominatrix. Sick, that guy is! 

Truth is, its a real shot of team rider Sam. Thye've got quite a crew asssembled now between Sam, Sal Wood, Joe Prisel, and Billy Lewis. Then there's always Lee, Sean and yours truly out there rep'n the USB and doing what we can (in the words of a good friend of ours..."it's what we got")

Great post Lee, why don't you learn to take pics like that? I might even bust out a new trick for ya if you did.

Tomorrow night, Rays...bring the camera!


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

namaSSte said:


> Tomorrow night, Rays...bring the camera!


Hey of you guys ride tomorrow night ring me up.

Sweet pic Lee.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Probably not riding much today but will be building... you can guess where... Really waiting for QH to dry up so I can ride some XC...


----------



## Garson413 (Nov 29, 2005)

That pic is rad. You guys at USB have done an unreal job putting your team togeather. Actually, you guys probably have my favorite team on big wheels right now.


----------



## trailridersam (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey there, 

I got a hold of this post and thought i would chime in...I am the photographer of this photo that everyone is debating about. It isn't "shopped". I am a photojournalist with experience with several newspapers and with companies like the Associated Press. My editing standards are very strict and follow strict guidlines as to what is allowed to be done to the photo. A little about the photo. It was shot with a Canon 1d with a 15mm fisheye. I used two remote flashes to light it, thus explaining the shadow on the building. the shutter speed was 1/10th of a second which when panning with the rider gives the motion blur effect, then when the flashes fire the freeze the rider in the frame. In photoshop nothing more then levels, some color saturation and resizing the image for web where done to this photo. Hope that cleared up some things.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

trailridersam said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I got a hold of this post and thought i would chime in...I am the photographer of this photo that everyone is debating about. It isn't "shopped". I am a photojournalist with experience with several newspapers and with companies like the Associated Press. My editing standards are very strict and follow strict guidlines as to what is allowed to be done to the photo. A little about the photo. It was shot with a Canon 1d with a 15mm fisheye. I used two remote flashes to light it, thus explaining the shadow on the building. the shutter speed was 1/10th of a second which when panning with the rider gives the motion blur effect, then when the flashes fire the freeze the rider in the frame. In photoshop nothing more then levels, some color saturation and resizing the image for web where done to this photo. Hope that cleared up some things.


Sam, I've seen lots of your stuff in it flat out owns man. Great work, keep it up!!!! GO USB!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

i like this one better....


----------



## mud'n'sweat (Feb 16, 2006)

Leethal said:


> No photoshop..just a professional photographer and professional rider, there are more of the rider on http://www.unionstreetbikes.comand the photographer is Sam Adams you can see more of his work here http://www.sportsshooter.com/members.html?id=3967


I was going to say it looked more like good lighting and filters with an experienced photographer.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

how do u make ur pics looks so crips and clean. automatic or manual focusing?


----------



## trailridersam (Jun 5, 2006)

*Pre-Focus*

I used the technique of prefocusing. I use autofocus, or manual to focus on something that is in the same focal plane that the rider would be in when i shoot the picture. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

yeah that makes some sense to me. im just mad cuase 2 weekends ago i took my first color pictures(normal;ly i only do black and white since im in photo at school) and almost all the biking pics came out super blurry. and im nnot just talking about panning blurry i mean blurry blurry. i was using manual focusing. can u go a little more about pre focussing. i feel like my camera's auto focus is to slow.nikon8008


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

It is better, great shot!


----------



## trailridersam (Jun 5, 2006)

Austin,

Feel free, as well as anyone else to email me and i can give you some more info on some techniques. My email is [email protected]


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

B100 said:


> very nice if real, but that pic looks way 'shop'
> 
> sorry to be a skeptic, but I'd like to see the raw pic... I imagine it'd be even cooler than the hyper-real (surreal... unreal?) quality of that one


explain the perfect shadow

so dont hate cause he has more hop then you


----------



## The Sac (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow all those pictures are realy nice. Excellent riding.


----------

